# Disappoint



## rockjon

Hi guys, I have trying to also figure out how to say disappoint in Tagalog.  When I was first learning the language, I though it was "bigo" and its related root transformation like mabigo and kabiguan until someone told me it's normally used in disappointment in love. However, it might have some other uses outside that romantic context. So, it kind of means disappointed just not in the general context I am used to using it in english. The only other word that I know might be close to disappoint is "dismaya." Which word means disappoint and in what contexts can I use bigo? Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

You are right and your friend is wrong.

*Bigo *and all its transformations (_mabigo, kabiguan, etc._) can be used to express _*disappointment*_ not just in terms of love but in other experiences as well. Both words imply a *failure* of some kind.

"*Bigo* siya sa pag-ibig" (He/She is a failure in love _or _He/She failed in his/her quest for love, etc.)  is a very common Tagalog sentence formulation and that is probably why your friend equated bigo with just that romantic connotation.

I'll give you some sentences below using bigo and some Tagalog phrases that also mean disappointment and that definitely have no amorous significance.

*Nabigo* ang kanyang paghahanap ng mas mabuting buhay para sa kanyang pamilya.
He *failed* / He was *frustrated* in his search for a better life for his family.

*Kabiguan* ang kanyang nadama sa di-pagbuti ng kalagayan ng kanyang pamilya.
(*Disappointment* is what he felt / He was disappointed) at his failure to improve his family's situation.

Siya ay *nadismaya* sa kahirapan ng paghahanap ng mabuting trabaho.
(He was *disappointed* / *crestfallen*) at the difficulty of finding a good job.

*Kawalang pagasa *lang ang dulot ng trabaho na walang karampatang sahod at paggalang sa karapatang pantao.
*Disappointment* is the only result of a job that does not have just pay and does not respect human rights.
(A low paying job that does not respect human rights can only lead to *disappointment* / *loss of hope*, etc.)

*Nakakasira ng loob* ang kawalan ng matatag at maasahang trabaho.
(It is *disheartening* / *crushing to the spirit* / *disappointing*) to not have a stable and dependable job.


----------



## rockjon

Thanks for the explanation, Dotterkat. My friend actually mentioned the use of bigo for the not finding work context.  However, can it be used outside the not finding work and love context? 

Ex: 
Nabigo ako sa service sa Jollibee kahapon. Ang bagal bagal nilang mag-serve.


----------



## DotterKat

rockjon said:


> .....  However, can it be used outside the not finding work and love context?
> Ex:
> Nabigo ako sa service sa Jollibee kahapon. Ang bagal bagal nilang mag-serve.



Yes, *bigo *(in the sense of failure) can be used in a wide range of situations.

Bigo siya sa kanyang tangkang magpakamatay.
He/She failed in his/her attempt to commit suicide.

Bigo ang kanyang planong sorpresahin ang kanyang ina.
His/her plan to surprise his/her mother failed.

Bigo ang kanyang pamamalakad ng negosyo.
His/her management of the business failed.

_*Bigo *_in the sense of disappointment can be used as:

*Nakadama siya ng kabiguan* sa pagkahadlang ng kanyang planong sorpresahin ang kanyang ina.
He was disappointed at the failure/derailment of his plan to surprise  his/her mother.

*Kabiguan* lang ang dinanas niya sa pagkabagsak ng kanyang negosyo.
Disappointment is all he/she (experienced / had) with the failure of his/her business.

However, your sample sentence is wrong:
_"Nabigo ako sa service sa Jollibee kahapon. Ang bagal bagal nilang mag-serve._"

In the sentence above, *nabigo ako *means _you_ failed at something.

A better way to say this would be:

*Binigo ako* ng Jollibee kahapon sa kabagalan ng kanilang service.
Jollibee *failed me/disappointed me* yesterday with their slow service.

*Nadismaya ako *sa service ng Jollibee kahapon....
*I was disappointed* with Jollibee's service yesterday...

A more "dramatic" way to express it would be:

*Kabiguan* lang ang inabot ko / napala ko / dinanas ko kahapon sa kabagalan ng service ng Jollibee.
Disappointment  (is all I had / was my only fate / is all I experienced) yesterday with Jollibee's slow service.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Dotterkat. My friend actually mentioned the use of bigo for the not finding work context.  However, can it be used outside the not finding work and love context?
> 
> Ex:
> Nabigo ako sa service sa Jollibee kahapon. Ang bagal bagal nilang mag-serve.



Another way of saying that:

Disappointed ako sa service ng Jollibee kahapon.
Dismayado ako sa service ng Jollibee kahapon.

So dismayado = disappointed


----------



## demerith

In the Jollibee context, I think it's worth noting that a lot of people would just say "disappointed" given our constant use of Taglish.


----------



## mataripis

Disappoint= Nanlumo or Nawalan ng gana o sigla


----------

